# Grind coffee bar



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Few branches in London UK

www.*grindcoffeebar.co.uk/*


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

One of my favourites in particular the one in Stratford Westfield


----------

